# 2003 Nissan Sentra: Cargo Hand Rest/Console



## BlackLung (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi, 

My center console/ cargo hand rest is broken, well the lid of it. I can't seem to find it any where. I need help either finding some where online, or at least a part number for it, so it'll be easier for me to find it. Or something similar to it that will fit on it. I need just the lid.

You can reply here, or contact me:
AIM: IAmErrant
E-Mail: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]

Thank You,
Kostya


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

try calling courtesyparts.com


----------



## BlackLung (Jun 28, 2008)

LIUSPEED said:


> try calling courtesyparts.com


ya i went and checked it out, they said they got nothing grrr


----------

